# is this a bristlenose?



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

I bought two bristle nose Plecos from Petco. Nero seems to be growing pretty fast. He's already about 3 1/2" - 4" long. I've only had him about a two months. Spock is only about 2". 
I can't see any bristles on Nero. Spock seems to have what looks like small bristles but not sure.

Do you think Nero was mislabeled?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya they look like BN. Nero is probably a female (no-little bristles) and spock a male.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Ya they look like BN. Nero is probably a female (no-little bristles) and spock a male.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you. That eases my mind a lot. I was starting to worry because I haven't seen any bristles on Nero. 
Well bummer the name doesn't fit if that's the case or it might... Nero's always chasing Spock.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

What size tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> What size tank?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Its a 30 gallon tank. That is why I wanted a bn. They Dont get huge. Although I probably need to move one of them to my other tank. I heard they are territorial. Spock pretty much stays on his side and Nero on the other. Every once in a while they mingle but not to often.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Males are only aggressive towards each other. I had one male and two females in my 29. No problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

That's good to know. Thank you!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just make sure you have a lot of sight boundaries. So a good amount of driftwood and a lot of plants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm working on adding lots more plants. I'm going to turn this tank into a NPT tank. I'm excited.
Do I need more driftwood in there? Or is the piece that's in there sufficient?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Definitely a couple more thick pieces, like malaysian or mopani. The more you have the less problems you will have (look at my 29, i have 5 pieces and a crap load of plants).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

Sounds good. I have two mopani that I'm soaking right now, they are leaching less and less. Will be using them soon.
I'm working on getting a larger tank which they will be moved into. So they will have lots more room to roam.
I will check out your tank.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cool. Did you boil the pieces?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

I was soaking them for a few months, then boiled them for an hour, then I've been soaking them again. Its been about another month since I boiled them. They are not leaching as bad. Since I'm making the tank an NPT I haven't been in a hurry to put them in.


----------



## Cotton19 (Nov 26, 2013)

Everything looks right to be a BN, but at that size, even a female probably should have a couple small bristles right near the nose; if Nero is a good glass cleaner I would be certain, if not, maybe do an online pic comparison if you have some spare time. I have two male BN, so I am not an expert on females myself, have only seen some large (full grown 5-6") females with subtle bristles right around the nose at my LFS. The good news is you have two beautiful plecos, they must be healthy to be growing that fast, and the current tank is big enough for now either way. If you do go through with a bigger tank, it will all be good no matter what Nero is. And more driftwood is always good, especially since you were smart enough to boil them (my 55 gal is still slightly tanned almost a year later, because it is driftwood city, oops, one of my earlier lessons)


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

Good idea. I will compare pics. I've finally made my tank an NPT and was able to add more wood. The piece I put in is shaped so there is a few nice hiding spots. My plakat male is using it to hang out under.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Deadflwr said:


> I'm working on adding lots more plants. I'm going to turn this tank into a NPT tank. I'm excited.
> Do I need more driftwood in there? Or is the piece that's in there sufficient?


Not only do I admire your tank, I love the brick walls..how cool!


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

Islandgaliam said:


> Not only do I admire your tank, I love the brick walls..how cool!


Oh thank you. I just converted it to an npt on Friday. I like the brick wall as well. Adds a little something different.


----------

